# parishii with brown depressed spotting.



## Susie11 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have noticed today that one of my paphs has some suspicious spotting on the newest leaf. Do I need to worry....?


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Sep 8, 2012)

My druryi & Prime Child have the same thing. Has the plant been heat stressed recently? That's what caused mine.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for replying. The weather here has been hot lately -up in the eighties so maybe that is the reason? I guess I should get a fan then.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2012)

looks like leaf damage - "mesophyll collapse". Watch for secondary infection - cinnamon dusting of the affected parts.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Ozpaph. I have applied some cinnamon now.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 9, 2012)

i got the same problem with several paphs. I was thinking of mite's damage + secondary infecion


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2012)

With mesophyl collapse I'd check the roots, repot and get more calcium into the system.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> With mesophyl collapse I'd check the roots, repot and get more calcium into the system.


I water them with tap water which is 225ppm. I thought that that would be enough? I have oyster shell at home so I can add some to the mix. The roots are fine. I can see that there are a lot of bright new tips in the medium. Thanks for the advice Rick.


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> I water them with tap water which is 225ppm. I thought that that would be enough? I have oyster shell at home so I can add some to the mix. The roots are fine. I can see that there are a lot of bright new tips in the medium. Thanks for the advice Rich.



The Ca in your tap water should be fine unless potassium level in feed is high.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 9, 2012)

I feed a high N at 1/4 strength. I have just changed to a high pot- 1/4 strength- about two weeks ago so maybe that is the reason?


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry Rick am on my mobile. Rich tho you may be


----------

